# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  1968 Map of Disneyland

## KMAlexander

Released with a CC0 licensefound via this *Boing Boing post* where you can download a 700 DPI, 3.5GB Photoshop master file.

----------


## DrWho42

_boing boing_, especially given cory doctorow, is full of disneyland posts which is another reason to love.  :Razz:

----------

